# When do you use pollen patties?



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

First yr keeper here, Derth is on us now here in the piedmont of NC. As I am trying to build my hives from 3 lb starts should I be putting out pollen patties this summer?

I have kept 1:1 feed on them and they are taking it at moderate rates. Almost a gallon a week on the 3 bigger hives and just under a qt a week on the 2 week old new starts

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

pollen is fed in early spring, before its naturally available, in an effort to jump-start brood rearing. theres plenty of pollen to be had now.
good luck,mike


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Many beekeepers feed pollen patties in early spring before natural pollen is available to stimulate brood production.

I have heard successful commercial beekeepers say they think you get the most bang for your buck by feeding patties in the fall, to help prepare the bees for winter.

Allen Dick of www.honeybeeworld.com fed his bees patties all summer long last year, and had a lot of success doing it.

It also depends on how much of a problem small hive beetles are in your area. They can affect patty feeding.


----------



## jajtiii (Jul 11, 2008)

To follow up on Countryboy's comments, I was worried about a cut-out that I recently did and tore off a small corner (maybe the size of two or three stamps, I guess) and put it into the hive.

I checked two days later (yes, just two days) and did not see the bees eating on it. I picked it up and had like 6 little Small Hive Beetle larvae crawling beneath it.

I get pollen to a young or weak hive by using MegaBee in syrup now. 2:1 syrup will enable it to mix properly.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

If you are in a dearth, you might want to feed now. 
Get pollen patties with a guaranteed protien and with a feed analysis. If you are buying it, might as well buy decent stuff.
Global is good, as is Bee pro. There are others but i do not know the names
Pollen is only as good as the plants which grow them. Plants become stressed in time of dearth, too much rain, to much heat or cold, or pest pressures. So, just cause they are bringing it in does not mean the pollen is of good quality.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

SHB in you area can be a problem with patties. We contend with them almost year around. We feed patties in the spring for buildup and might feed some to splits over our summer dearth. Small patties is the key, big ones dont get eaten quick enough and SHB move into them quick. The smaller patties get eaten quicker not giving SHB a chance. Also if you put a patty and they dont really start eating it, get it out of there w/in a few days.


----------



## feltze (May 15, 2010)

Great information, Thanks!

I don't have any pollen patties as of yetI may order up a case for the end of summer and spring of next year. Although I only have 5 hives. A better plan may be to check with the local BeeKeepers assn to see if anyone has some or we can combine orders.


----------

